# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  CKD - Ảnh chủ đề có liên quan đến bác MrL

## CKD

Bóng ma Mờ rờ Lờ...

* Ảnh thực.. không phải ghép hay PS gì đâu nhá.

Vô xì tư


Cầu Cần Thơ về đêm


Bình minh trên sông Cần Thơ.




Ảnh thì mình còn nhiều.. và nhiều nhiều thể loại, từ bình dân tới độc & *kịch độc* cũng có.. Nhưng để dành, up từ từ để câu Thanks cho mình, câu Like cho diễn đàn hehe

----------

duonghoang, mig21, Mr.L, thanhtrung

----------


## solero

Đề nghị bác quay lại với chuyên đề chính. Dạo này ảnh ọt nhiều quá quên hết cờ nờ cờ rồi.

----------


## CKD

> Đề nghị bác quay lại với chuyên đề chính. Dạo này ảnh ọt nhiều quá quên hết cờ nờ cờ rồi.


Cái này chỉ là giải trí, thư giãn mà bác. Phải cân bằng thì mình mới có sức mà vươn tới bác ợ.
Gần đây mình chỉ chuyên thiết kế hệ thống, nên vấn đề CNC hơi ít tư liệu, những máy CNC trước kia mình từng làm.. sẽ lục lại rồi post dần lên ấy mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

CNC chỉ là 1 mảng nhỏ trong kĩ thuật thôi, gần đây anh em gần như đều nắm cơ bản đến tự dựng 1 con máy cho mình rồi , nói thẳng ra là được xóa mù CNC , còn tầm cao và chuyên sâu thì cứ từ từ tiến tới thôi, cái quan trọng tiếp theo phải biết ứng dụng CNC vào cái gì ,từ CNC chúng ta làm được cái gì .... hi vọng thời gian tới diễn đàn chúng ta hướng đến cái đó.
         Công nhận ông CKD này đa nghệ quá..... cái gì cũng ham hố , liên quan đến hình ảnh cho em vài tấm kịch độc xem, loại hình ảnh mà 2 con mắt bị tô đen ấy hehehe.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> CNC chỉ là 1 mảng nhỏ trong kĩ thuật thôi, gần đây anh em gần như đều nắm cơ bản đến tự dựng 1 con máy cho mình rồi , nói thẳng ra là được xóa mù CNC , còn tầm cao và chuyên sâu thì cứ từ từ tiến tới thôi, cái quan trọng tiếp theo phải biết ứng dụng CNC vào cái gì ,từ CNC chúng ta làm được cái gì .... hi vọng thời gian tới diễn đàn chúng ta hướng đến cái đó.
>          Công nhận ông CKD này đa nghệ quá..... cái gì cũng ham hố , liên quan đến hình ảnh cho em vài tấm kịch độc xem, loại hình ảnh mà 2 con mắt bị tô đen ấy hehehe.


Mình có cái hình kịch độc.... vẫn phù hợp thuần phong mỹ tục VN.

Nhưng sợ post lên làm hỏng topic của CKD!

Post hay no post bác Namcnc?

----------


## CKD

Thì tạo topic mới, ngay & luôn đi a Giang

----------


## ahdvip

Hàng kịch độc đó xem có được đen con mắt như anh Nam muốn không vậy anh Giang, em đang chờ cái hàng đen đó coi thế nào đây. ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

hahaha, chơi luôn anh Giang, cái gì đen đen , dấu dấu là anh em tò mò liền , do đó nó trở nên kịch độc.

----------


## CKD

Mới lụm cái kệ để đồ mới.

----------


## CKD

> Ảnh thì mình còn nhiều.. và nhiều nhiều thể loại, từ bình dân tới độc & kịch độc cũng có.. Nhưng để dành, up từ từ để câu Thanks cho mình, câu Like cho diễn đàn hehe


Vậy thì bạn cho cái ảnh đầu tiên đi.. chứ để dành thì tới bao giờ mới có thanks & like đây nhỉ  :Wink: .
Chứ mình thì post ảnh nhiều roài.

----------


## Mr.L

hjchjc chơi nguyên topic dìm hàng luôn ^^ Lợi giờ lớn òi nge mấy anh ^^

----------

